# Watch Out For Low Bridges



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

thats a good one! I'll bet he said "**darn it#*"


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

At least that bridge is 11'8, there is a local campground here that has a bridge that you have to go under to go southbound and it is only 10'6, I see at least 5 people hit it a year. I am not talking just the a/c units like the video, but whole roofs being taken off like a tin can.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Notice how the pedestrian doesn't even look...


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Those MaxAir vents didn't fair too well either.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Kind of strange a candid video was filmed from two different angles, though.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

ftwildernessguy said:


> Kind of strange a candid video was filmed from two different angles, though.


When it came up on youtube, there were other videos listed and looks like this is a pretty regular occurrence on this low tressle.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

ftwildernessguy said:


> Kind of strange a candid video was filmed from two different angles, though.


The bridge gets hit a lot so they setup cameras. It's got its own website http://www.11foot8.com


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Oddly enough, this underpass was featured on one of those "stupid driver" shows last night. It gets hit about once a month.


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

We had someone over our house yesterday who told us that once when they were in Kentucky they stopped their fifth wheel in the middle of a busy intersection while his wife climbed up the ladder with a two way radio while he slowly crept under the bridge with only about 2" clearance.

I guess I should probably have my wife start practicing Outback ladder climbing while I time her.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting, at least we all should take something away from this. It was as informative as the Camper vs. ATM. It does make you wonder, how much notice do truck drivers/rv drivers get BEFORE the bridge?


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We had to do that in Southern Ontario on a back road. My wife climbed the ladder and my cousin ran way in front of the unit so she could see my wife. We went under with about 1.5 inches to spare. Lucky it wasn't a busy road. They had no signs warning us of the height until we got to the railway overpass. I an glad I did not have to back up the long ways back to the previous road... Farm roads are about every 1/4 mile....


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Speaking of which, what is the clearance on a 2010 301bq?


----------

